# Best Rom/Kernel for LTE?



## cwhittl (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes I am noobing it up here. I got my Vivid a few months ago and was waiting for a working JB rom for ATT before I rooted. Last night our area got LTE and the speeds are awesome but the battery drain is crazy. Are there any Roms or Kernels that might be better suited for LTE?

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

Sadly no thats just how LTE is, if you want better battery life get a battery with higher mAh.


----------



## rigidkicker (Jul 28, 2012)

There is a very crude workaround. Awkward, but if you are in a battery critical situation with no need for LTE temporarily it's easy.

This would be for AT&T, Rogers would be ltemobile.apn I think, others, Google is your friend.
From Settings, Go into Wireless & Networks, Data usage/more, hit mobile-networks, then Access Point Nanes.
Set HSPA+ as default if it isn't already, if it finds LTE it'll auto switch anyway. SO....
Touch and edit the LTE APN, at APN append a 'dis' or 'ex', whatever to pta it should now read ptadis, then hit settings and save.
Reboot and LTE is disabled, when you need it again just backspace the 'dis' from APN 'pta' and save and you are back..
Repeat to disable again.

Alternate Providers, just search (your_provider) LTE APN you will find the APN string that need to be disabled with a misspelling. (Whatever string follows APN, change it) Hope this helps. Sorry for the overly wordy detail but others needing it may not know quite how.


----------

